# www.gbdb.info ..Global Large Scale Database



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

The GBDB Large Scale database was started back in 2007 as a result of LGB declaring bankruptcy in 2006 and LGBoA pulling off the existing LGB web-based database a short time after that.
Initially the database only covered LGB and everything was in German only.

The database has since evolved a lot over the years, it was made bi-lingual, added the download capability of the various documents relating to each entry, after we received written permission from LGB, USA Trains, Aristocraft etc. to store their pictures, information and documentation on the database.
A few years ago we also moved the database from a server in Germany (that was often unavailable for days) to a server in Canada that is much more reliable.

The whole idea of that database is that the Large Scale community contribute with whatever info they have to the benefit of everyone.
The database is meant to cover scales from 1:13.7 to 1:29, essentially everything that runs on 45mm gauge track but we also include 1:22.5 scale standard gauge items that run on 64mm track.

Initially we started with small picture, 640 pixels wide - that evolved over time to the current "standard" (which we try to follow as much as possible) of pictures 1200 pixels wide with any rolling stock sitting on the appropriate track photographed at a 3/4 angle with a neutral background.
Exceptions are made if we want to enter the data into the database but no suitable pcture meeting the "standard" requirements is available. Then a smalle picture, 800 pixels wide minimum is used with possibly no track or not a neutral background.

For many of the US based companies, ie Aristocraft, Bachmann, Hartland, USA Trains, we have grouped all cars/locos of one type within the GBDB entry of the first item of that series since usually only the livery changes - that we we have a chance to at least cover all products with at least the product ID, description and running numbers; however if a good picture of an item is available, an entry of each of those items will be made with a reference back to the first item of that series which will have a listing of all items.
We usually limit each item to one entry in the database unless the two sides of the item are different or there are differences between the various production runs. Differences were very common with the early LGB production and we try to cover those as much as possible.

If anyone wishes to contribute they can either send me the pictures and info and I will add the entry or they can add the info to the database themselves but then they need to register so that we know where the information came from in case there are any questions.
No registration of any kind is required to use the database.
If anyone notices any errors, and I'm sure there are many, or if anyone has a better picture to contribute, I would be happy to hear from them.

This database is obviously far from complete - it is actively being maintained and expanded as time permits.
The more people contribute, the better it will be for all of us

Regards,
Knut - GBDB Co-Admin
www.gbdb.info


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I didn't see a link above...
When I did see a link in that other thread, the site was in German. I didn't stay long.
John


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

John,

The link is under my name right at the end.

The site is in English and German (although some very early LGB descriptions may be in Geran only).

If the site comes up in German then click on the US/British flags on the left to change language

Knut


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

hey, be sure you don't link the Aristo database here ha ha!

Thanks Knut..

Greg


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

> The database is meant to cover scales from 1:13.7 to 1:29, essentially everything that runs on 45mm gauge track but we also include 1:22.5 scale standard gauge items that run on 64mm track.


You forgot the obvious 1:32 scale models which some are also listed on the site.

Andrew


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Greg Elmassian said:


> hey, be sure you don't link the Aristo database here ha ha!
> 
> Thanks Knut..
> 
> Greg


Well Greg,

We used to link to external sites where appropriate but we decided to stop doing that a few years back because we ended up with too many dead links and people complaining about that.

It's enough work to just try to keep that database functional and useful without having to worry about external links disappearing.

As to Aristocraft products - all the ones I could find (locos and cars only so far) should be in the database somewhere. Mostly probably not as their own entry becausewe didn't have a good picture, but all should be listed within a group.
We still need to go through all the stored Aristocraft pdfs, ie parts drawings and manuals, to make sure they all link,properly.

Since Aristocraft has no gone out of business, we were toying with the idea of ceating one entry for Aristocraft as "The Company" with a bit of their history and including a completelisting of all their product groups with internal links to the various entries in the GBDB.
A bit of work - I wonder how usefulthat would be.

Then do the same for other Large Scale manufacturers who are no longer in business - like ModelPower, Magnus and Vollmer recently and companies like Kalamazoo and Delton etc. that have been out of business for years.
Always more ideas than what can be accomplished.

Regards,
Knut


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Garratt said:


> You forgot the obvious 1:32 scale models which some are also listed on the site.
> 
> Andrew


Yes Andrew, 

There are some 1:32 scale models in the database, but somehow there was never much focus on them sa far as Garden Railroads are concerened, ie no cencerted effort to cover all items of that scale in the database.
MTH is probably the most common manufacturer in that scale as far as Garden Railroading is concerned; MDC had a few items in 1/32 scale, Marklin has tons of 1:32 scale items but other than Maxi which was a relatively short lived Marklin brand, most of their 1/32 scale "Spur I, items tend not to be run outdoors.

So it's not that we don't include 1/32 scale items, there is just not much focus on those, at least at present.
But if we get a good picture we will certainly include it along with the relevant data.

I should have included it in the listing of scales that are covered.

Regards,
Knut


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

A few comments for anyone wanting to use the GBDB database.

1. Just using it requires no registration of any kind - registration is only required if you want to add something to the database.

2. The basic search function operates as an OR function. So if you are looking for a specific item remember that. Using LGB 12345 for instance would bring up all of the LGB entries and the 12345 entries, so either just use 123345 as the search term or go to advanced search which allows more search options as well as the AND function.

3. The asterisk (*) can be used as a wild card character anywhere in the search term, also more than once if needed.

And a side comment - I'm sure many people here know that LGB was manufacured both in Germany and later in China. The LGB Toy Train series was manufactured in the Czech Republic and other East European countries.
But how many know that LGB actually manufactured a number of their standard line box cars in the United States?

Regards,
Knut


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Wasn't there some production in Hungary also?


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

The "new" LGB, part of Marklin, manufactures most LGB in Hungary today, there are only two moulds left in China - the rest of the molds in China have been moved back to Hungary.

But the "original" LGB which declared bankrupcy in 2006 never manufactured in Hungary.
Most of their LGB product line was originally manufactured in Germany, then some US protypes in the US for a short while and then US prototypes and others as well in China.
The Lehmann ToyTrain line was manufactured in the Czech Republic and in Korea
And in addition, many of the accesories, bridges, street lamps, that type of stuff was manufactured by third paties in Germany for LGB.
Some of it even by their competitor, Piko, they for example manufactured the LCE train.
Regards,
Knut


----------

